# Misting paphs



## Tanner. C (Jun 15, 2017)

I figured it is alright to must the leaves early in the morning to help cool the plant and create a little extra hummidity. I'm guessing I just need to avoid getting moisture in the crown? 

Any benefit to misting? Will it help perk up plants by hydrating them more/cooling them?


----------



## gonewild (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes it is a benefit. Just avoid wet foliage after dark when temperature drop and the humidity naturally rises.
The only time it is not a benefit is when your environment is not correct.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jun 15, 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


Here is my current set up. I use LED lights to help with lighting as my window faces north. It runs around 1000-1700+ foot candels depending on the day. I have my hummidity trays that keep the hummidity around 50%+ depending on weather. My room runs about 70-85+ depending on temp as well. 
I have a couple fans (including the cealing fan) to circulate air plus the window open to let a slight breeze in. 

The plants seem to be okay. I am seeing some new roots growth in the clear air cone pots. 
I am currently watering twice a week Tuesday and Friday. 

Hopefully I am doing things right? 

I just started misting the foliage in the mornings now


----------



## troy (Jun 15, 2017)

I started the exact same way!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2017)

Due to the heat wave I have done some misting of the foliage to get some cooling. Better than risking the loss from high temps.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 15, 2017)

My environment is terribly wrong but misting helps.

In winter the air is so dry it sucks the life out of everything. I mist in the morning. I grow SH in LECA* and have the plants in RO water. The water for misting has K-lite in it at the recommended dose**. Works well. In summer it is deathly humid and hot. I do the same as above and the plants do OK. Not great, but OK. I don't have rot problems from misting. 

*Actually, I am moving to growing them directly in cups/tubs of water like JohnM's aquatic phalaenopsis. This brought my Paph Hellas, roth and helenae back from the brink of death this spring. My Neostylis Lou Sneary is loving the glass of water and is producing leaves and roots like there is no tomorrow. 

**I am not claiming that the plants absorb the fertilizer through the leaves. I imagine it is just as likely that it runs off to the crown and is absorbed there or when it runs down to the roots. This system of fertilizing by misting instead of in the SH water is working much better than the other way around.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 16, 2017)

TyroneGenade said:


> My environment is terribly wrong but misting helps.
> 
> In winter the air is so dry it sucks the life out of everything. I mist in the morning. I grow SH in LECA* and have the plants in RO water. The water for misting has K-lite in it at the recommended dose**. Works well. In summer it is deathly humid and hot. I do the same as above and the plants do OK. Not great, but OK. I don't have rot problems from misting.
> 
> ...



Can you post pics of aquatic Roth and neostylis?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Linus,

I have moved the Roth in sphagnum to get better root development. I am too afraid to let the base of the plant in the RO... But I will try take photos of the Neostylis and post later. I have a Sarcochilus in water as well.


----------



## Ryan Young (Jun 17, 2017)

Foliar feeding works on orchids. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 18, 2017)

As long as it is warm and there is good air movement misting is good. Caution in cold cloudy weather though, especially with Brachys.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Now that I am growing many paphs indoors (by an apartment window), I mist leaves on some nights, but when I do, I turn on a fan for air circulation. If I do not turn on the fan, I end up with some leaf rot issues. This applies under my tropical lowland setting.


----------

